# Wilton Bullet Vise.



## schor (Aug 12, 2017)

I found it under the bench at my late father in laws. I've been restoring it over the last little while. Spent about 1.5hrs polishing up the handle. Not much more to go before it's done.


----------



## Old junk (Aug 12, 2017)

Great find and nice job


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 13, 2017)

Steve, you did way too nice of a job on it!  Now you will need another one you can beat on and pry on...  And now I mention the torch...  And the angle grinder...  Geez, it's worthless!  

The before and after pics say it all...


----------



## mikey (Aug 13, 2017)

Really nice restoration, Steve! All your hard work turned it into a work of art and I'm sure your FIL is smiling right now.


----------



## Firestopper (Aug 13, 2017)

Thats a cool find, nice job.


----------



## Dave Paine (Aug 13, 2017)

Very nice restoration.  Loved seeing the before and after pictures.  The vise sat under the bench for decades.  I love seeing an old tool getting a good second life.


----------



## dlane (Aug 13, 2017)

Did you machine off the anvil then polish it, I assume it had some dings on it.
Turned out to nice to use, good job.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 13, 2017)

Wow.  a phoenix rising from the ashes
Mark


----------



## schor (Aug 13, 2017)

Old junk said:


> Great find and nice job


Thanks



Bob Korves said:


> Steve, you did way too nice of a job on it!  Now you will need another one you can beat on and pry on...  And now I mention the torch...  And the angle grinder...  Geez, it's worthless!
> 
> The before and after pics say it all...


I have others, you can see the one in the video that I was using. That is my beater.




mikey said:


> Really nice restoration, Steve! All your hard work turned it into a work of art and I'm sure your FIL is smiling right now.


Thanks



firestopper said:


> Thats a cool find, nice job.


Thanks



Dave Paine said:


> Very nice restoration.  Loved seeing the before and after pictures.  The vise sat under the bench for decades.  I love seeing an old tool getting a good second life.


I think it was a few decades. It was stuck solid when I found iit, ended up beating out the movable jaw with a sledge hammer and aluminium, figured out that the keyway and key were burred and stopping it from coming out. I think that is why it sat for so long.



dlane said:


> Did you machine off the anvil then polish it, I assume it had some dings on it.
> Turned out to nice to use, good job.


Milled, filed, sanded and polished.












markba633csi said:


> Wow.  a phoenix rising from the ashes
> Mark



Thanks.


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 14, 2017)

Nice job , really like the paint job.  That little engine looks like an old Clinton but could be an early Briggs ..


----------



## schor (Aug 15, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Nice job , really like the paint job.  That little engine looks like an old Clinton but could be an early Briggs ..



Thanks and yes I think it is a clinton.


----------



## schor (Sep 26, 2017)

Took a while, but I am done for now and onto the next project. Not sure how soon I will use it, but eventually it will get used.


----------



## brino (Sep 27, 2017)

Wow, amazing!



schor said:


> eventually it will get used.



....but it looks like a show piece.....I hope you have another vise (or two) to use when something needs pounding on.

-brino


----------



## DHarris (Sep 27, 2017)

I seriously doubt that that gorgeous piece of artwork looked that good on the day it was manufactured!!

Great Job!


----------



## CluelessNewB (Sep 27, 2017)

Now that vise is too nice to use!   Nice job.     (My bet is a cast iron Briggs & Stratton)


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 27, 2017)

CluelessNewB said:


> Now that vise is too nice to use!   Nice job.     (My bet is a cast iron Briggs & Stratton)


It could be but the aluminum heads not right on early Briggs. The coils correct ..for Briggs . I have some and worked on them all for fifty years about.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Sep 28, 2017)

Some of the cast iron Briggs had aluminum heads.  Poke around smokestack.com and you will find several references to them.  I don't mess around with them anymore but back in high school I worked in my Dad's small engine shop.  They weren't very common.


----------



## schor (Sep 28, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> Great job Steve, it must have taken some time  and effort to make this video, edit.add music ,etc. but you made it work.



Thanks Ken, it did take a bit and this is only the trailer movie, I hope to eventually produce a longer version with some of the pain points and highlights of the restore.



brino said:


> Wow, amazing!
> 
> ....but it looks like a show piece.....I hope you have another vise (or two) to use when something needs pounding on.
> 
> -brino



I do, used it while working on this vise, it can been seen in my prev vid of restoring the handle.














DHarris said:


> I seriously doubt that that gorgeous piece of artwork looked that good on the day it was manufactured!!
> 
> Great Job!



Thanks and I would agree, I even filed down all the casting imperfections.













CluelessNewB said:


> Now that vise is too nice to use!   Nice job.     (My bet is a cast iron Briggs & Stratton)



Thanks, it's a Clinton engine.



Silverbullet said:


> It could be but the aluminum heads not right on early Briggs. The coils correct ..for Briggs . I have some and worked on them all for fifty years about.



See above.



CluelessNewB said:


> Some of the cast iron Briggs had aluminum heads.  Poke around smokestack.com and you will find several references to them.  I don't mess around with them anymore but back in high school I worked in my Dad's small engine shop.  They weren't very common.



See above.


----------



## schor (Sep 28, 2017)

Hmm, why don't the images appear. Got one to show, what's going on?


----------

